# try some handmade straps on my apple watch today



## Andreas Truong

Some handmade straps 24mm/22mm incl. adapter for apple watch 42mm using python skin,frog skin, vintage leather ...

Look very nice, like no other


----------



## zetaplus93

Very nice! Now we need some wrist shots!


----------



## exxtinguishable

I don't usually like green but that one looks great


----------



## BarracksSi

The aluminum Watch looks great next to the hardware on the bag, too.


----------



## dmb359

Those look great, I like the options.

The more I see the apple watch, the more I like it, lol


----------



## bjw29

Man those look nice, The 24mm is a nice touch honestly with the face.


----------



## cunawarit

You have just transformed the Apple watch into something I'd consider wearing  but you need two shots, screen on and off as 99% of the time it'll be off.


----------



## emptyo01

Andreas, where did you find these? I've been looking all over. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Aaron Garon

emptyo01 said:


> Andreas, where did you find these? I've been looking all over.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


From the stitching of the phyton I'd like to guess it was Aaron from combat-straps


----------



## Andreas Truong

emptyo01 said:


> Andreas, where did you find these? I've been looking all over.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk





Aaron Garon said:


> From the stitching of the phyton I'd like to guess it was Aaron from combat-straps


They are handmade strap from my atelier. ^_^
PM me if someone have interested.

Here is some new handmade leather straps :


----------



## Andreas Truong




----------



## Andreas Truong




----------



## Andreas Truong

with the handmade patina strap today


----------



## shnjb

i'd like to see these kinds of handmade straps on the stainless steel or the space gray versions.

also i'd like to see more rugged looking sporty straps like the ones that look good with Panerais.


----------



## zetaplus93

Please keep showing us more Andreas. It's always a treat to see your nice handmade straps.

BTW, how do Natos and whatnot look on the AW?


----------



## LastStarfighter

A real Nato would obscure the sensors on the rear of the watch but I imagine there are two piece nylon straps out there that some people are using with adapters


----------



## Andreas Truong

green patina crocodile band on the space grey 










and the jeans band


----------

